# Some of my recent work



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

From a job a couple weeks ago.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Pvc for drainage?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

U666A said:


> Pvc for drainage?



Sure. Why not? Extra thin for better flow as well.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Just surprised, that's all. If not cast/copper or xfr, i've only ever seen abs.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Up here we are only allowed BDS under ground

You got enough hangers ??? ...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

This was a villa under construction in the Dominican - price tag approx 1M USD.

I wanted to see what differences there are in the mechanicals compared to what's required here.

They are using a European version of the Aquatherm potable system. The PVC for the DWV system is extremely light schedule - much like what you'd see for central vac applications. The underslab piping would be similar to our SDR35.

The workmanship is quite good - surprisingly good. Their venting requirements however are quite different. They vent the premise obviously but, they aren't venting the traps specifically. You'll notice the stub outs are all going to be S-trapped.

The main drain/sewer stubs out to a small catch basin (4x$), before connecting to the common sewer system. I couldn't understand the reasoning for this but I'd have to assume the catch acts like a bit of an interceptor.

The domestic hot is mostly exclusively solar with a roof top buffer but, some villas incorporate an electric HWT as well.

Anyhow, thought I'd share. I didn't get all the pictures I wanted as the pargers (read drywallers), were intent on accidentally getting mud on my $2K lens.

More pics to follow...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

"Drywaller"


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

So you were on vacation or were you working down there ?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> So you were on vacation or were you working down there ?


LOL.

Vacation. Not my work - was joking.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> LOL.
> 
> Vacation. Not my work - was joking.


LOL ... You go on vacation and the first thing you do is go to the nearest construction site ... 

You known you got an addiction when......


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> LOL ... You go on vacation and the first thing you do is go to the nearest construction site ...
> 
> You known you got an addiction when......



You know it. I've got the best job in the world - anywhere in the world.

I hadn't had a day off let alone a vacation in a little over 2 years so, it was a tough transition.

My hands were in my pockets when not taking pictures or I knew I'd be picking up tools and doing something.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

MarkToo said:


> You know it. I've got the best job in the world - anywhere in the world.
> 
> I hadn't had a day off let alone a vacation in a little over 2 years so, it was a tough transition.
> 
> My hands were in my pockets when not taking pictures or I knew I'd be picking up tools and doing something.


I know what you mean. When we go on vacation inevitably I end up performing some sort of plumbing repair. No matter where in the world we go.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I guess I should have noticed that we weren't in Cambridge anymore, Toto... :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I want to go plumb on a mission trip kinda like that !!!


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I want to go plumb on a mission trip kinda like that !!!


We have been on the board if an orphanage in Juarez Mexico for years. Every year for years we would take all of my tools down for a week and work. We installed solar water heaters one year. Had to spend 4 hours chiseling out 1 shower valve they decided to cover in solid concrete.

We always have felt blessed to be a blessing to these kids who have nothing.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> We have been on the board if an orphanage in Juarez Mexico for years. Every year for years we would take all of my tools down for a week and work. We installed solar water heaters one year. Had to spend 4 hours chiseling out 1 shower valve they decided to cover in solid concrete.
> 
> We always have felt blessed to be a blessing to these kids who have nothing.


If I could afford the plane ticket i would surely like to do one of those trips also.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

johntheplumber said:


> I know what you mean. When we go on vacation inevitably I end up performing some sort of plumbing repair. No matter where in the world we go.


Try vacationing in India. All you'll need is a shovel.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> We have been on the board if an orphanage in Juarez Mexico for years. Every year for years we would take all of my tools down for a week and work. We installed solar water heaters one year. Had to spend 4 hours chiseling out 1 shower valve they decided to cover in solid concrete.
> 
> We always have felt blessed to be a blessing to these kids who have nothing.


Lucky for them you have a big heart.

Too bad their government resources are focused on cartel catering rather than supporting their social needs.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

johntheplumber said:


> We have been on the board if an orphanage in Juarez Mexico for years. Every year for years we would take all of my tools down for a week and work. We installed solar water heaters one year. Had to spend 4 hours chiseling out 1 shower valve they decided to cover in solid concrete.
> 
> We always have felt blessed to be a blessing to these kids who have nothing.


That is awesome!

Instead of taking books, pens, pencils and paper like we've done in the past, we took plumbing tools down with us. Couple pair of pump pliers, PEX cutters, copper cutters, screwdriver set, sleeve of T-Tape and a few other things. My wholesaler was nice enough to cut me a great deal on the stuff to boot! The logic was that maybe someone can earn a better living and buy some of the essentials of life themselves rather than use up consumables we bring.

I had expected to give them to someone in the trade but we ended up meeting a local pastor that runs two small unfunded schools of about 230 students for those that are falling through the cracks of the government run system. I trust they'll be put to good use with him.

The Dominicans are a humble and happy people despite living with very little. There's a lesson in there somewhere.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Lucky for them you have a big heart.
> 
> Too bad their government resources are focused on cartel catering rather than supporting their social needs.


No kidding. Don't know if you remember hearing about the cops who shot up a car and shot a kid in the back seat several times... That kid is one of the people who run the orphanage we work at in Juarez. Also had one of the staff kidnapped. It's crazy down there. One night while we were down there someone was shot right outside our bedroom window.


----------

